# Good Powder Spots in Colorado?



## GrooveNinja (Oct 28, 2003)

Ummm...so what do you want from us, a weather forcast? I would guess that sometime between Feb and April there will be fresh snow over most of Colorado. Picking the right spot at the right time is the hard part, and if everyone knew where and when it would dump, everyone would be there, so you wouldn't get many fresh tracks any way. Some years the front range is dry as a bone in April and some years they get hammered and people ski down red rock ampatheater, same with the south west and same with 1-70, i doublt it will change because you bought a split board and are coming out.


----------



## BozonePaddler (Sep 15, 2004)

*I know exactly were the best kept secret is.................*

............and i just forgot where I put the directions. Good Powder spots in colorado? Come on man close your eyes pic a resort out of a hat man and you still have to be their at the right time and place. Swallow tail??? I think you should probably get rid of that hat that has the giant moose ears first. No just joking, but seriously put in your own time and you will find some powder..............Gaper......haha lol


----------



## 22West (Jun 1, 2004)

Wolf Creek
http://www.wolfcreekski.com/


----------



## Lurch (Jun 8, 2004)

If you want powder go to a place that has a higher probability of getting snow while you are there. CO has a continental snow back, which means we only get about 250" a year compared to Utah’s 400" - 500" and California's 600". We have the direst snow do to our dry climate that re-crystallizes the surface snow between storms that can be weeks apart but you won't see any of that snow at a resort.


----------



## mark23swt (Dec 8, 2004)

Sounds good. Thanks for the suggestions. I only ask, because being from the East i'll never get a chance to ride the Swallowtail. This is year was my first on it, didnt' have teh greatest conditions when I used it in Vermont, a little too early in the season. Just wanted to know what the places that are recommended. 99% of the time I'm on a regular Freeride board anyway, but wanted to get on the other board at least once while there.

Cheers


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Step up and get yourself on a cat trip- they're expensive, but you're pretty much guaranteed a powder day, even if it hasn't snowed in a week. 

Some snowcat operations:

www.blueskywest.com This is the only one I've personally been with- best day of skiing in my life. First rate operation, great terrain. Here are the photos from my trip last year:  March 1st 2005

These two are in the Southwest part of the state, which has been recently hammered:
http://www.snowcat-powder.com
http://www.sanjuansnowcat.com/ 

More Central- terrain is a little more limited.
http://www.skicooper.com/chicago.html

If a cat trip isn't in your budget, then get a day in at Wolf Creek- they get more snow than any other area in Colorado.

Or-look into a trip to Utah, although you have to bring your own liquor (kidding...a little bit). The nice part about SLC is that you're practically the only one on the mountain on Sundays.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Mark- I agree with El Flaco. Your best bet is forking out some dough for a Powder Cat trip. I've been on a few and I think the best in Colorado for the money is Monarch. Another plus is that your essentially off-piste from all the I-70 Monkey business. If your not familiar with with Colorado you might not know that all the I-70 resorts (i.e Loveland, Breck, Keystone, Copper) are somewhat uninteresting, frustrating and not very steep. You might bag some nice swallow tail turns up at Berthoud or Loveland pass, but as that "cooler than Elvis" Bonzone paddler implied, your guess is as good as mine to when the next storm will arrive. I've never been on the Steamboat powder cats trip, but have ridden all the accessible terrain and its pretty awesome. I think the outfit is called Blue Sky if I'm not mistaken. A swallow tail would be fun on some of the shots off of Soda, in the buff and a few others but not that practical. Your best bet is to bag the whole colorado trip and get a ticket to Puerto Vallarta, rent a taxi to take you 30 miles north to Sayullita, find a place to stay, rent a 9'0 floating sidewalk at Sinenin surf shop, go rent a boat from captain pablo's, have him take you to the point or the coves at medium slack tide and carve up some blue bombs. Watch out for the reef!!!

cheers
KP


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

Kent you boner....what's up? Speaking of Mexico, we're going again this year...we've decided to make it an annual thing. Tickets are cheap, we're going in late March I think. Would you have a copy of the "full length" Loveland video of old? I found my copy, but it's the shoret version. Give me a shout biatch...


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah Bra, did you call me a boner? I didn't think you want anyone to know your really a shredder. I'll see if I can dig it up somewhere. Sheit, biznitch that was the year, back in 97 it was all good "Powda snow. . . all day!!!"

KP


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

"Just like Alta..."


----------

